# Chicken food vs lamb food



## Pittylove529 (Feb 22, 2012)

I have been feeding my dogs Kirkland lamb and rice for about a year and am considering switching them to the chicken and rice formula. Does anyone know the difference? What are the benefits of using lamb and rice versus using chicken and rice and vice versa? I noticed there mature adult, puppy, and weight management formulas were all based off chicken, but I was unable to find any info on the major benefits of one or the other.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I think both are fine but alot of dogs do have allergies to chicken so that would be my only thought. None of mine do so for me it would be fine but watch your dog if he has never had chicken before for any signs, skin irritation, ear infections, hot spots ect.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

chicken version has 3% more protien.. i recently switched from lamb to chicken


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

RAW ... and BARF if you can.


In KIBBLE; chicken is cheaper and has a lil more protein usually but Lamb is better and enzymes are more soluble. If you feed either a good idea is to keep frozen bil jac on standby as a mid day stack or stand in meal.. best of the best right there.


----------

